# Communauté et Forum > Forum Technique >  bouton "faire un don" Paypal

## annie

j'essaye d'inserer dans un des messages le bouton "faire un don" du compte paypal
je copie bien le code donné par paypal, mais il n'apparait pas ici sous forme de bouton, le code du lien apparait
j'ai tenté de le coller avec l'icône lien, mais ça ne change rien....

qui peut m'aider ? ::

----------


## Anaïs

c'est parce que c'est du HTML, les messages ne le gèrent pas.
ces boutons sont faits pour être intégrés sur des sites, non des messages de forum  :Smile:

----------


## annie

ok, merci Killy
je vais l'integrer sur le site et le mettrai le lien de la page  ::

----------

